# silvia s15 left hand drive kit convertion



## alexis leon (Jun 21, 2006)

kit convercion left hand for complete Nissan silvia s15 to do silvia s15 left conduction . information [email protected] 

you need to lead your silvia s15 in the left side we have the solution for which you


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

can people not put things in classifieds now???



this is the wrong section bro....


----------

